# Seminare Normen Anwendung in Fulda



## Safety (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo, 
in der KW 11 findet in Fulda unsere Seminarreihe Normenanwendung und Programmierung von Safety SPS statt. Im vierten Seminar wird die Vorgehensweise bei der Validierung von Sicherheitsfunktionen speziell für Anwendungen mit Safety SPS gezeigt. 



*16.03.2010 Anwendung I*

EU-Richtlinien - D-nationale Gesetze und Verordnungen -Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG - Einbauerklärung - EG-Konformitätserklärung


Komplexe Anlagen - Gesamtheit von Maschinen -Zusammenbau von Maschinen zu einer -konformen Maschinenanlage mit Beispielen


Nationale, europäische und internationale Normung -Struktur der A-, B- und C-Normen für Sicherheit von Maschinen


Grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise des Konstrukteurs zur Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 14121-1 und bei Anwendung von C-Normen


Grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise des Konstrukteurs zur Risikominderung nach DIN EN ISO 12100-1 / -2 und bei Anwendung von C-Normen -

Rangfolge von Faktoren und Prozess zur Risikominderung


Normen für sicherheitsbezogene Teile einer Steuerung (SRP/CS)DIN EN ISO 13849-1 / DIN EN ISO 13849-2 und DIN EN 62061


Bestimmung des erforderlichen Performance Level PLr von Sicherheitsfunktionen und Bewertung des Performance Level PL von SRP/CS nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1


Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 durch Kombination von SRP/CS um einen Gesamt-PL einer Sicherheitsfunktion zu erreichen mit Beispielen Lichtvorhang - Sicherheitsrelais - Hauptschütz / Pneumatikventil


Basis-Anforderungen an die Kategorien der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und Validierung nach DIN EN ISO 13849-2


*17.03.2010 Seminar Sicherheitsfunktionen*​ 


Normen für sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen (SRP/CS) - Sicherheitsfunktion -Erforderlicher Performance Level PL r von Sicherheitsfunktionen und Performance Level PL für SRP/CS nach DIN EN ISO 138491​

Bestimmung des erforderlichen Performance Level PL r von Sicherheitsfunktionen nachAnhang A von DIN EN ISO 13849-1 oder Anhang A von DIN EN 62061 und Bewertung des Performance Level PL für SRP/CS nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1

Beispiele von typischen Sicherheitsfunktionen und Aufteilung der Sicherheitsfunktionen - Sicherheitsfunktion Handlung im Notfall (ergänzende Maßnahme)

Parameter des PL, Kategorien B, 1, 2, 3, 4 und Basisanforderungen, MTTFd, DCavg, CCF, Redundanz, Diversität, Testung, Diagnose, Systematischer Ausfall

Aufbau und Anwendung der PL-Bewertungssoftware SISTEMA mit Beispiel -Blockmethode, sicherheitsbezogenes Blockdiagramm

Anwendung von SISTEMA mit allgemeinen und programmierbaren Sicherheitskomponenten von Jokab Safety mit Beispiel Bearbeitungsmaschine

Anforderungen an die sicherheitsbezogene Anwendungssoftware (SRASW)

Einteilung von Maschinen in Bereiche - Sonderbetriebsarten

Änderungen an Maschinen, die nach Maschinenrichtlinie (MRL) oder nach den alten Unfallverhütungsvorschriften (UVV) gebaut wurden -Zusammenbau von UVV- und MRL-Maschinen




*18.03.2010 Pluto Sicherheits-SPS Anwendung*​ 

*19.03.2010 Erstellung Sicherheitsbezogener Anwendungssoftware *
*und Validierung von Sichetrheitsfunktionen*

*JOKAB SAFETY (D) GMBH
*Max-Planck-Str. 21
DE-78549 Spaichingen
Tel: +49-7424-95865-0
Fax:+49-7424-95865-99


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in der KW 7 findet in Fulda unsere Seminarreihe Normenanwendung und Programmierung von Safety SPS statt. Im vierten Seminar wird die Vorgehensweise bei der Validierung von Sicherheitsfunktionen speziell für Anwendungen mit Safety SPS gezeigt.
> 
> 
> ...



Achtung, das ist KW11!


----------



## Safety (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo Ralle,
danke für den Tipp! Bin im Monat verrutscht!
Meine Validierung hat versagt!


----------

